# Collinite 476 super doublecoat



## cooperdr (May 15, 2016)

Good evening fellow detailers, I am in need of some more wax, I have read reviews of the above and it reads fairly well, not to mention the great price. In your opinion is there a better wax for the money or is this a good choice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Have you tried Fusso coat ?


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

Can't go wrong with collonite 476s I used this wax for a few years when I started detailing.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes mate there is, DSW by BH. Dead easy to apply and remove as long you don't leave it to long in this weather 10-15 mins cure then remove, PB are selling it for £15 plus an applicator and a good MF towel.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Yes mate there is, DSW by BH. Dead easy to apply and remove as long you don't leave it to long in this weather 10-15 mins cure then remove, PB are selling it for £15 plus an applicator and a good MF towel.


This, great wax


----------



## cooperdr (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Worth a watch, Fusso is my personal favourite


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I need to do a video review of DSW to link to. If I did it in the summer, it could actually show the wax curing in real time


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Im using Collinite 476 at the moment. Water beading stopped after a month or two, so now want to try Soft99 Fusso.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Collinite 845 is also a great wax. :thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Mugen said:


> Im using Collinite 476 at the moment. Water beading stopped after a month or two, so now want to try Soft99 Fusso.


Collinite 476 should last more than a month or two, did you apply cleanser waxes, cleanser fluids or use strong TFRs?

Give BH Double-Speed Wax a try, its super-durable, detergent proof, comes with MF cloth/applicator, free delivery from PB and only costs £15.


----------



## MK7 (Jun 19, 2016)

Collinite 476s or 845 are both cracking waxes/sealants, and sorry there is no way the 476 failed after a month or two.

Its fashionable to jump on the fusso wagon..im on it my self but these waxes from the collinite stable more than hold there own IMO


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

What are you looking for in the wax?


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

MK7 said:


> Collinite 476s or 845 are both cracking waxes/sealants, and sorry there is no way the 476 failed after a month or two.
> 
> Its fashionable to jump on the fusso wagon..im on it my self but these waxes from the collinite stable more than hold there own IMO


I haven't tried 476 but I have tried 845 which is a good wax and I find easier to apply than fusso which was good but as much as I would have liked to I definitely didn't find it as durable as Fusso.

I tried out a good few other products but have returned to Fusso and will be sticking with that until I switch to coatings


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

cargainz said:


> Collinite 476 should last more than a month or two, did you apply cleanser waxes, cleanser fluids or use strong TFRs?
> 
> Give BH Double-Speed Wax a try, its super-durable, detergent proof, comes with MF cloth/applicator, free delivery from PB and only costs £15.


After polishing, washed whole car 2 bucket method, wiped with ~20% IPA mix, 1 coat of 476. Next day washed and applied second coat. Washing every week or twice a week, prewash - BH autofoam(50ml per 2liter in hand sprayer), wash - AG shampoo. Also for drying Im using Britemax spray and shine. 
Always wanted to try Colli 915 as it was on par with much more expensive products in super wax test, but all that hype about Fusso waxes...it's really hard to stay away, especially for that price.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I have used Collinite 476 for along time now, no residue, easy to use, 

It does the job at a reasonable cost IMO


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

476 is one of THE longest lasting products IF the correct prep was done before application AND assuming it wasnt battered with over strength chemical cleaners during washing etc.

Its far from 'idiot proof' though and many experience challenges with it for lots of reasons. It needs to be on uber thin, and many people simply use 5x too much product and then never get it off, or dont leave it the right time or have other issues with application. Read the 10,000 threads on DW over the years about 476 and you'll find plenty of examples of people avoiding it. 

Other similar 'wax' products, from a price, durability and water behaviour point of view, include FK1000p (obvious example), Farecla G3 (I've had that do a 6 month winter on a daily driver and it couldnt be nicer to use), AG HD Wax, 845 (less long lasting but 100x more foolproof liquid wax), 915 of course (still can be tricky for some), old skool Megs #16 (awesomeness in a tin) and no doubt loads of others I cant think of right now.

Personally I avoid 476 as while its been amazing sometimes I've also had the hugely frustrating issue of wax holograms appearing after every wash on a couple of cars for some reason. FK1000p, G3 or #16 have never once given me any issue and provide a full winter of protection so are my standard products, or 845 if its cold, damp, short of time or going to be 'aided' by somebody who doesnt have their technique dialled in yet (in other words you can ladle this stuff on and it still comes off like a dream ). YMMV.


----------



## cooperdr (May 15, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> What are you looking for in the wax?


Im looking for long lastiing protection and a good shine that beads well.


----------



## cooperdr (May 15, 2016)

The fusso wax gets a lot of good reviews. I will have to look in to this as well. There are so many choices and i guess it depends what you want from a wax. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Bigpikle said:


> 476 is one of THE longest lasting products IF the correct prep was done before application AND assuming it wasnt battered with over strength chemical cleaners during washing etc.
> 
> Its far from 'idiot proof' though and many experience challenges with it for lots of reasons. It needs to be on uber thin, and many people simply use 5x too much product and then never get it off, or dont leave it the right time or have other issues with application. Read the 10,000 threads on DW over the years about 476 and you'll find plenty of examples of people avoiding it.
> 
> ...


Collinite 476 wax holograms eek! 

www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330291

The solution is to apply 476 super-thin or get the 845 which is more forgiving if thin layers not applied.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

What about Carlack, then 845 and 476/915 on top? Is it overkill?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cooperdr said:


> Im looking for long lastiing protection and a good shine that beads well.


Well then I would suggest obsession wax phantom. It offers 4-5 months protection, is an absolute doddle to use, beads very well and leaves a stunning finish. It is also a real wax unlike fusso which is a paste sealant.

Ps. Although early days as I've only tested it once another wax worth considering is Adam's Americana. The new blend is simple to use, quoted 5 months durability and leaves a good finish.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mugen said:


> Im using Collinite 476 at the moment. Water beading stopped after a month or two, so now want to try Soft99 Fusso.


Something must have been done wrong I had 8 months beading and protection out of two coats of 476s.

It is an amazing wax and its hard to beat...looks great an performs crazy good.

Never ever heard of it only lasting a couple of months.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

The only problem I had with 476s is when I applied a layer over the top of FK1000P. It was the worst experience I have ever had with a wax. I struggled to remove the 476s and it almost felt as if I was removing FK1000P when applying 476s.

Has anyone tried 476s over the top of FK1000P before?


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

JoeP said:


> The only problem I had with 476s is when I applied a layer over the top of FK1000P. It was the worst experience I have ever had with a wax. I struggled to remove the 476s and it almost felt as if I was removing FK1000P when applying 476s.
> 
> Has anyone tried 476s over the top of FK1000P before?


Not tried but why not put 2 coats of either FK1000p or Collinite instead of trying to mix two similar products (sealants) from different manufacturers and run into issues?

If you apply Collinite too thickly it can be hard to remove anyway so why apply it over another sealant?

You can still apply a wax over the sealant once the sealant cures i.e. FK2685 over FK1000p.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

cargainz said:


> Not tried but why not put 2 coats of either FK1000p or Collinite instead of trying to mix two similar products (sealants) from different manufacturers and run into issues?
> 
> If you apply Collinite too thickly it can be hard to remove anyway so why apply it over another sealant?
> 
> You can still apply a wax over the sealant once the sealant cures i.e. FK2685 over FK1000p.


Yes in hindsight I should of applied two coats of FK1000P. I felt adventurous at the time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

476 seems to just last and last,one of the few waxes I have seen live up to the claimed durability.


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

476 I have always found to be good.

Here is a link to Collinite 476 Technical PDF Sheet


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't believe no one has mentioned BH Finis Wax!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SKY said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned BH Finis Wax!!


Nobody ever does like the rest of the BH range hugely under rated.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

SKY said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned BH Finis Wax!!


I used BH finis wax for the first time last week. Applied very well and buffed off after curing with ease. It was a very pleasant experience I must say. It will now come down to the durability of the stuff! Its being compared against swissvax shield which was applied to a different a couple of days after.

Do you use BH finis wax?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

JoeP said:


> I used BH finis wax for the first time last week. Applied very well and buffed off after curing with ease. It was a very pleasant experience I must say. It will now come down to the durability of the stuff! Its being compared against swissvax shield which was applied to a different a couple of days after.
> 
> Do you use BH finis wax?


Yes all the time it's both my summer and winter wax. Durability is 4-6 months. 
I normally put a coat of BSD on top now also.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The Bilt Hamber waxes have overtaken the Collinite's for me in terms of ease of use and durability. Looks wise, that is all about preparation so get that right and any lsp will look great.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> The Bilt Hamber waxes have overtaken the Collinite's for me in terms of ease of use and durability. Looks wise, that is all about preparation so get that right and any lsp will look great.


I've never used any Collinite products so can't comment comparatively, but I suspect differences in appearance in wax only really become apparent if you're applying them to near-perfect paint under controlled and specific lighting conditions. For most people, most of the time, more prosaic concerns like how is it to apply and remove, how much does it cost, does it smell nice, all come first.

Applying wax to a car is a little like putting varnish on wood. If what's already there is smooth and of good quality, it'll provide the finishing touch. Otherwise, debates over which wax are akin to what shade of lipstick you should put on a pig.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to honestly say I have never ever had any issues with applying 476s...used a damp foam or MF aplicator and done thin coats...I think once I left a coat on my car for 2 hours as some emergency came up and I had to leave the car...cam back and it came of like a dream.

Not sure if it helps buy I have always applied waxes in the same manner as Zaino products...you should only just be able to see where you have applied it....less is deffo more.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Not sure if it helps buy I have always applied waxes in the same manner as Zaino products...you should only just be able to see where you have applied it....less is deffo more.


I think this is one of those things that you have to experience yourself to understand_ just how thin_ that really is. When I started getting into detailing I had this idea that waxing was a bit like painting, except you shine it up afterwards. Complete nonsense, of course  Only now, a year and more on, have I really got to grips with it (how do I know? No more dusting, wax really does buff off easily).


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

I've got a pot of hardly used 476 in my cupboard... I found applying it to no more than x 2 panels at a time easiest for me! Also applying in straight lines was easier as well... However I once left it on for an hour and it just wouldn't budge! Took me ages to remove... 🖓
I've used it as a wheel wax and does a great job...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am a big fan of collinite waxes ,especially 845 due to being very quick and easy to use but I think bilt hamber have over took them,double speed wax edges 476 in every way,brilliant stuff


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Mugen said:


> What about Carlack, then 845 and 476/915 on top? Is it overkill?


Yes, stick to Carlack and 476, clean your car do that combo
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/complete-detailing-kits/collinite-476s-carlack-kit/prod_408.html

finish is very wet looking and will last over winter.

Kev


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have to honestly say I have never ever had any issues with applying 476s...used a damp foam or MF aplicator and done thin coats...I think once I left a coat on my car for 2 hours as some emergency came up and I had to leave the car...cam back and it came of like a dream.
> 
> Not sure if it helps buy I have always applied waxes in the same manner as Zaino products...you should only just be able to see where you have applied it....less is deffo more.


Spot on Nick:thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

spursfan said:


> Spot on Nick:thumb:


----------

